
Hackweek 2016 - okhudeira
http://engineering.gopangea.com/2017/01/09/hackweek-2016.html
======
coppolaemilio
Sounds like fun! :) Was there a noticeable speed improvement with React vs
Angular?

~~~
jackmichel
It was a good time! I wouldn't say there is a noticeable speed difference to
the end user between the two. The performance gain we are really chasing is
the decreased bundle size once we eliminate Angular from our app completely.
We are also looking forward to the possibility of splitting our app into
multiple smaller bundles which could significantly drop the amount of time it
takes to bootstrap on first load.

